# Official Evolution Series - World Strings Oud - Competition! - The Results Are In!



## pulse

*We are very excited to run our World Strings Oud Competition!*

For reference please check out our first video blog episode:




*Prize: We will give away two seperate copies of World Strings Oud.


Competition guide lines:*


(1) Download our free World Colors Clar-Duduk instrument via our website:


*https://www.evolutionseries.com/portfolio/world-colors-clar-duduk/*


(2) Write a piece of music showcasing the Clar-Duduk, you can use any other sample libraries as long as we can hear the Clar-Duduk.


(3) Post your track link either on this forum thread or on our facebook page


*https://www.facebook.com/evoseries/*


(4) To give everyone enough time the competition will end *October 31st*.


The main thing is to just have fun!

Excited to hear everyones creativity


----------



## pulse

A new update for the clar-duduk has been released!!! If you have downloaded the instrument already you should by now have received an update email.

Check out my latest vlog to see what has been changed:


----------



## laurikoivisto

Hi Anthony, here's my piece! 


Really nice instrument! 


Lauri


----------



## pulse

laurikoivisto said:


> Hi Anthony, here's my piece!
> 
> 
> Really nice instrument!
> 
> 
> Lauri



Wow cool track I really like how the orchestra balances with the clar-duduk. Great work!


----------



## VHCMusic

First of all, you did an incredible work with that free instrument! I was really surprised when I first used it, because I couldn't believe it was really free hah. Here is my track! Hope you like it! I had lots of fun composing it!


----------



## pulse

VictorComposer said:


> First of all, you did an incredible work with that free instrument! I was really surprised when I first used it, because I couldn't believe it was really free hah. Here is my track! Hope you like it! I had lots of fun composing it!



Many thanks for your kind words! Wonderful track! Lots of emotion with the way you have blended the duduk and orchestra


----------



## CGR

Posted this in the other thread about the Clar-Duduk, but just realised it belongs here!
Thanks again everyone @ evolutionseries.com


----------



## pulse

CGR said:


> Posted this in the other thread about the Clar-Duduk, but just realised it belongs here!
> Thanks again everyone @ evolutionseries.com



Thanks for reposting


----------



## Michel Simons

Those are a couple of really good pieces featuring the wonderful Clar-Duduk.


----------



## freecham

Thanks again for this wonderful instrument and the updates ! The sound reminds me of my childhood and my parents. So here my (very short) input :


----------



## pulse

freecham said:


> Thanks again for this wonderful instrument and the updates ! The sound reminds me of my childhood and my parents. So here my (very short) input :



This is lovely thanks for sharing! Also very happy you are enjoying the instrument!


----------



## Janos McKennitt

Thank you very much for this little Freebie! Its actually really good to handle and has a great sound! Fun to play. Here's my piece:


----------



## ckeddf

Here is what I came up with. The Clar-Duduk is a very enjoyable instrument.


----------



## pulse

Janos McKennitt said:


> Thank you very much for this little Freebie! Its actually really good to handle and has a great sound! Fun to play. Here's my piece:







ckeddf said:


> Here is what I came up with. The Clar-Duduk is a very enjoyable instrument.




Hey Janos and ckeddf wow I really am loving all this music! Wonderful use of the clar-duduk. It truely is a joy for me to hear everyones creativity at play 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kony

Sounds good! Which version of Kontakt 5 is required for this library?


----------



## pulse

Kony said:


> Sounds good! Which version of Kontakt 5 is required for this library?


Hi Kony many thanks! It works with Kontakt 5.8.1


----------



## Kony

Thank you!


----------



## VHCMusic

I used it with Kontakt 6 full version ( I upgraded recently) and it works perfectly


----------



## JF7

Hello everyone!

The World Colors Clar-Duduk instrument is absolutely amazing! Thanks Evolution Series for giving me the opportunity to write a piece with it. 




Good luck to all contestants!


----------



## pulse

JF7 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> The World Colors Clar-Duduk instrument is absolutely amazing! Thanks Evolution Series for giving me the opportunity to write a piece with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to all contestants!



Very cool! Thanks for sharing! This is going to be extremely hard to decide on the winners!!!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

Thanks so much for Clar-Duduk! I've enjoyed playing it.

Here is my effort. I've named it after Yerevan, the Capital of Armenia.
You might recognize the Riq.


----------



## Fernando Ortega

This is my entry for the contest. I had a blast using the Clar-Duduk. I hope you like the track.
Thanks for organizing such a cool competition! (and for this amazing freebie, of course!)


----------



## webs

Really fun thanks!


----------



## pulse

TigerTheFrog said:


> Thanks so much for Clar-Duduk! I've enjoyed playing it.
> 
> Here is my effort. I've named it after Yerevan, the Capital of Armenia.
> You might recognize the Riq.






Fernando Ortega said:


> This is my entry for the contest. I had a blast using the Clar-Duduk. I hope you like the track.
> Thanks for organizing such a cool competition! (and for this amazing freebie, of course!)






webs said:


> Really fun thanks!




Wow great work everyone! This is going to be hard judging everything 😬


----------



## pulse

So just a small update... thank you to everyone for the great entries! this is going to be very hard to judge! I'll be getting the help of one of my fellow composers to help decide on the winners. As they say 2 heads are better than one! (especially during Halloween!!) Mid to late next week I will post the results  stay tuned!


----------



## pulse

Finally the results are in!!! Thank you to everyone for being part of this competition!!

I will get in touch with the winners later this evening (Sydney time) to organise the Oud copy


----------



## VHCMusic

It’s been a total pleasure to participate and I’m really happy to have been chosen as one of the winners because I listened to all the tracks other composers presented and they were sooo good. So thanks for the chance and thanks for liking my track. And thanks for the clar-duruk which is awesome! I used many times already hah.


----------



## freecham

Congratulations to all the winners and participants ! There was music here with a lot of emotion. And thank you again Anthony for your generosity for the three prizes.


----------



## Fernando Ortega

Congrats to the winners! I really enjoyed listening to all the entries. And thank you Anthony for being such a great host.


----------



## JF7

Congrats to the winners and a big thank you to Anthony for this opportunity! There's a bunch of great musicians out there and it has been a pleasure to take part in a competition with this much talent. Look forward to take part in the next one!
All the best everyone!


----------



## pulse

VictorComposer said:


> It’s been a total pleasure to participate and I’m really happy to have been chosen as one of the winners because I listened to all the tracks other composers presented and they were sooo good. So thanks for the chance and thanks for liking my track. And thanks for the clar-duruk which is awesome! I used many times already hah.





freecham said:


> Congratulations to all the winners and participants ! There was music here with a lot of emotion. And thank you again Anthony for your generosity for the three prizes.





Fernando Ortega said:


> Congrats to the winners! I really enjoyed listening to all the entries. And thank you Anthony for being such a great host.





JF7 said:


> Congrats to the winners and a big thank you to Anthony for this opportunity! There's a bunch of great musicians out there and it has been a pleasure to take part in a competition with this much talent. Look forward to take part in the next one!
> All the best everyone!


Many thanks to everyone for entering! It was great fun for me to hear all the musical creativity using the clar-duduk  It encourages me to keep making more instruments!


----------



## CGR

3 deserving winners with some fine compositional skills. Congratulations, and thanks to the team at evolutionseries.com for their generosity and the opportunity.


----------



## pulse

CGR said:


> 3 deserving winners with some fine compositional skills. Congratulations, and thanks to the team at evolutionseries.com for their generosity and the opportunity.


Thanks CGR


----------

